# My Osaka 320 Malawi oasis



## shelltoes




----------



## Mferko

gorgeous! i love it thanks for sharing


----------



## Diztrbd1

totally agree! Very very nice indeed!


----------



## Cichlid2010

Nice tank and fishes. One question, the blue one in the second picture, is that a peacock or an electric blue? I have been debating whether or not to mix electric blue with peacocks.


----------



## shelltoes

Cichlid2010 said:


> Nice tank and fishes. One question, the blue one in the second picture, is that a peacock or an electric blue? I have been debating whether or not to mix electric blue with peacocks.


Yes he is, Electric Blue Hap (Sciaenochromis ahli) I've had zero territorial or aggression issues with him. The others totally ignore him as well. You should get one of these.YouTube - HUGE BLAZE Iceburg Sciaenochromis Fryeri


----------



## discuspaul

shelltoes,
Love your tank & fish - loooks great !!!!


----------



## Cichlid2010

shelltoes said:


> Yes he is, Electric Blue Hap (Sciaenochromis ahli) I've had zero territorial or aggression issues with him. The others totally ignore him as well. You should get one of these.YouTube - HUGE BLAZE Iceburg Sciaenochromis Fryeri


Here is where I get my information from of Not to mix Electric Blue with Peacocks and this is the reason why I am debating. After looking at your photos, I might give it a try.
Electric Blue Hap, Sciaenochromis fryeri


----------



## 2wheelsx2

That background really gives a nice finish to that tank.


----------



## crazy72

+1 on the background. Is this an Aquaterra background?

Beautiful tank.


----------



## tony1928

Very impressive Sheldon. I've always wanted to do the backgrounds but they either were too expensive or wouldn't fit well in my application. The lighting looks pretty good too.


----------



## shelltoes

crazy72 said:


> +1 on the background. Is this an Aquaterra background?
> 
> Beautiful tank.


Yes its Aquaterra Tanganyika Rock in grey.


----------



## shelltoes

tony1928 said:


> Very impressive Sheldon. I've always wanted to do the backgrounds but they either were too expensive or wouldn't fit well in my application. The lighting looks pretty good too.


Thanks Tony, The Baenschi pulled through! He is still in quarantine tho,thanks for the meds!.....I could'nt imagine trying to background your tank maybe a bunch of the Pangea flatrock panels, I had those in my 120 and they are nice... I'm undecided on the lighting, I'm running the power glo T5s but find them a bit much, may go LED..


----------



## Kanesska

Stunning!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## phishy

Hey nice tank setup. Looks stunning. How big is that tank? Where did you buy your peacocks from?


----------



## shelltoes

phishy said:


> Hey nice tank setup. Looks stunning. How big is that tank? Where did you buy your peacocks from?


Thanks for the comments, Tank is 84gal I belive....The peacocks are mainly from Spencer Jack's site cichlaholic.com and a group buy another member put together from livefishdirect.com. I have a few growouts from the old Riftzone aquatics kickin' around in there too.


----------



## Maxxxboost

Very nice!
Everything is layed out very nicely.
Fake plants work well too


----------



## dabu

yea that background looks AWSOME , what is it exacty??


----------



## crazy72

dabu said:


> yea that background looks AWSOME , what is it exacty??


AquaTerra + see top of the page


----------



## tang daddy

This is a very tasteful tank, contgrats on the cleanliness and accuracy of replicating natural environment!

If I did a cichlid tank I would definitely get those types of cichlids as they are vibrant with colour!!


----------



## Chappy

Beautiful set up. I'd love to see a shot including the tank/hanging light.


----------



## jdm_03

great looking setup!


----------



## shelltoes

-N/A- said:


> Beautiful set up. I'd love to see a shot including the tank/hanging light.


Thanks... I decided not to install the light hangers, I had a couple pieces of glass cut and ordered a hinge and handle to construct a lid for the tank. (only a matter of time before the cat went swimming.) I also have a matching canopy in the works to match the stand and lines of the tank...

I'll post up some more picks in a bit.


----------



## Chappy

Now I'm REALLY curious as I have the baby Osaka (40 gallon) and it sounds like you have found ways to adress the issues I have with my tank. I'll be keeping my eye on this thread for sure!


----------



## anessa

Sooo beautiful. Like being underwater.


----------



## weirdboyrox

Stunning everything in the tank


----------



## shelltoes

Updated Video, got some more new fish!
The petricolas crack me up during feeding time..


----------



## jasonj

nice background!


----------



## hotrod77

what kind of cichlid the one that there a red close to head.? is that a red ruby peacock?
very nice set up and cichlids...


----------



## KVD88

That is Sweet!


----------



## shelltoes

So, I got a new camera! Figured I'd update with some closeups of a few of the latest residents .. enjoy!


----------

